# Favorite Type of Flower on AC?



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 10, 2015)

Just wondering what the community's favorite flowers are


----------



## nue (Jul 10, 2015)

Carnations probably, but i do also love roses second! It's just that the detail on the carnations is more intricate versus roses. Carnations also look pretty good with furniture.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

I love pansies, something about them makes me want to roll in them.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2015)

Just so you know this should be in Animal Crossing Disscusion. Just for a future reference 

I like lillies though


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 10, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Just so you know this should be in Animal Crossing Disscusion. Just for a future reference
> 
> I like lillies though



oops ._. Sorry! I wasn't really sure where to put it. Is there any way it can be moved?


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2015)

CoobaCupcake said:


> oops ._. Sorry! I wasn't really sure where to put it. Is there any way it can be moved?



Yes, you have to report it though. One of the mods should see the report soon enough.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 10, 2015)

Jacob's Ladder you dolt


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 10, 2015)

I like the roses best! I like mostly all the flowers in ACNL besides cosmos


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

I love the colors pansies have. I feel like they stick out more imo


----------



## Ste (Jul 10, 2015)

Carnations are my favourite ^.^


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 10, 2015)

So when i started out, roses were my favorite flowers on acnl especially pink and golden ones but today someone was very nice and gave me 3 pink carnations for free and i've got to say... the details on those carnations are WOW just wow they look exactly like roses but prettier. So now carnations are my most favorite flowers on acnl.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 10, 2015)

I like the tulips best.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

I like pansies because they remind me of the singing flowers scene from Alice In Wonderland.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 10, 2015)

I would say Jacob's Ladders even though they are not on the poll. I personally think orchids are a very cool flower IRL so that is why I also find them to be my favorite flower in ACNL.  When it comes to regular flowers, I think blue violets or orange lilies are my favorite regular flowers.


----------



## sleepel (Jul 10, 2015)

Tulip or Pansy are mine.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 10, 2015)

carnations are my favourite  for some reason i hate pansies and cosmos


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2015)

Lilies! I love how big they can get. They always are super pretty and bright too!


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

Ahh can't choose a favorite! I love roses, lilies, violets and carnations the most though... Wait why aren't violets here??


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 11, 2015)

I like tulips a lot, they look really nice when watered. Pansies are also nice though, because they have the nicest colors of any flower in the game

Blue roses suck because they are impossible to breed. How much do people sell them for?


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 11, 2015)

Roses or carnations. I also like tulips.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2015)

COSMOS IS MY FAVOURITE THERE IS NO OTHER K BYe


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 11, 2015)

You forgot violets (which are my favorites) and jacob's ladders (which are my second favorites). I voted for lilies, though, as I like those best out of the options given.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 11, 2015)

It is a toss up between roses and tulips for me. I picked roses though.


----------



## kirakinn (Jul 11, 2015)

Roses, I'm especially partial to orange and blue ones!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

Roses are my favourite; I find them so cute! Plus, I love their colours. They just make any town look cute.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

Roses are my fav!!


----------



## Perri (Jul 11, 2015)

Tulips are my favorite. Their colors look great. It would be cool if in the next AC game there was blue tulips. Close second: Roses. They look amazing in NL. Then again, everything does.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Orange roses are my favourite


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

roses are my fav​


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 16, 2015)

I love tulips most  ^^ Though I also like cosmos and roses~


----------



## Coach (Jul 16, 2015)

Pansies because I find them the most appealing out of all of the flower breeds


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't really have any favorites but i miss the *blue* cosmos from the GC-game.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lilies, they're the best to wear too ^-^


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 31, 2015)

Pink carnations! <3


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

I am not a fan of flowers at all but I like the pansies! I think they look great, especially the orange ones - I love how it's both red and yellow haha. So I do prefer pansies, and I voted for them in the poll, but I don't mind tulips either. The rest are honestly "meh" to me, though.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 1, 2015)

Definitely roses, they come in so many colors so you can do pretty much whatever you want with them ^-^


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 1, 2015)

Carnations, roses and lillies. c:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 1, 2015)

I like them all, but roses are my favorite.


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

Heh, my favorite are Pansies. They are very cute;


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

I like tulips for how bright they are. Especially the pink and yellow.


----------



## dainty (Aug 2, 2015)

I think violets or lilies would have won out for me if they came in more colours. As it stands, I'm going with roses


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 2, 2015)

dainty said:


> I think violets or lilies would have won out for me if they came in more colours. As it stands, I'm going with roses



Exactly what I was gonna say, lol. Like the designs of the lilies and violets, but not enough colour choices.


----------



## furfrou (Aug 2, 2015)

roses and lilies. favorite rose color is the classic red or pink, and favorite lily color is black.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2015)

depends on the game
in City Folk I loved tulips, they just looked really good and their colors were great, but I feel like they got a major downgrade design wise in NL and don't look anywhere near as good.
in Wild World I really hated cosmos because i thought they were the ugliest thing I'd ever seen, but in New Leaf they actually look pretty decent.

Idk my overall favorite from all games would probably be roses. I also really like carnations but since they've only been in CF and NL, I think roses should take the top spot due to being in all games.

also you forgot violets


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 2, 2015)

Purple pansies are my fave, closely followed by blue and yellow.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Black and pink roses.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

Orange, black and gold roses.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 3, 2015)

Carnations are my favorite, especially the white ones! Tulips are a close second though.


----------



## chiheerios (Aug 3, 2015)

Carnations are my favorite. I feel like they look more realistic than the other flowers


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2015)

At first, I really liked the roses in the game (I still love the pink and black ones) but I've been really liking cosmos for a while. It's a shame they aren't that popular. I also like the lilies. And honestly, my least favorite are the pansies. I'm surprised there are a good number of people who like them.


----------



## Jas (Aug 3, 2015)

I voted for the pansies, but I also like the carnations and lilies. My least favourite is the cosmo.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 5, 2015)

Yup, Pansies have to be my favorite. No explaination, I just like them.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Aug 7, 2015)

Roses or pansies are definitely my favorite. I hate daisies and tulips the most.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

Mine are roses, in animal crossing and in real life.


----------



## Celty (Aug 7, 2015)

I really love the carnations, however the roses are a close second to me.  

My least favourite would probably have to be the lillies.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 15, 2015)

Black tulips are my favourite ^^


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 16, 2015)

I've always loved Cosmos for some reason. I also like lilies and carnations.


----------



## MayorVin (Aug 16, 2015)

Tulips for me followed by Roses.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish they had brought back blue cosmos in future games.


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

Roses! They're so pretty. Wish you could wear em in your hair though


----------



## HHoney (Sep 15, 2015)

GuyWithThePie said:


> I wish they had brought back blue cosmos in future games.



I saw what I believed to be purple cosmos in a planter outside a Game Stop a few days ago.
It made me think of blue and purple cosmos from back in the day.  They looked really cool IRL!


----------



## Lady_Rae (Sep 17, 2015)

Ive always liked the pansies.


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 18, 2015)

Cosmos. Their shape is very attractive to me, but I also like how different each of them feels with each color. Especially the orange ones.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 18, 2015)

I like all the colours roses come in, but my fave is probably cosmos.


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 18, 2015)

Always have been a fan of carnations, but I love lilies better.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 18, 2015)

Carnations are the prettiest imo. Roses are a close second.


----------



## Leil (Sep 18, 2015)

I really like Violets. xD


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 22, 2015)

Violets and lilies. The pansies are prettiest when they're blue.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 22, 2015)

roses definitely. their colors are just so nice and theyre the only flowers that can turn golden


----------



## N a t (Sep 22, 2015)

I chose lilies, but only because the Jacob's Latter looks like Lily of the Valley and J'sL is my favorite flower in game.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 22, 2015)

I like tulips, especially purple and black ones. Violets are nice, too.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 22, 2015)

The blue roses and Jacob's Ladder are my favourites 

The golden roses are also beautiful.


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 22, 2015)

omg i totally forgot that jacob's ladders are also my fave


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 22, 2015)

I like the pink roses the most~


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

tulips are definitely my favs


----------



## Kess (Sep 28, 2015)

I voted Lilies but I'm actually really loving the Violets rn lol


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

I voted roses because I have tons of them in my town!
Carnations would be second place though!


----------



## Diegoboy (Sep 29, 2015)

I voted Roses because my house is trimmed in blue and yellow roses


----------



## Kerrilea (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob's Ladder, but since I don't have those yet I'm going to stick with roses.
I have a patch of red and white roses in grids in my town to get pink roses <3


----------



## roselilywood (Sep 29, 2015)

I love the pink roses in Animal Crossing. They are so pretty. I dedicated my mayor name to them


----------



## KittyKawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

With only one choice it makes it harder to decide...

Most likely lillies. Something about them seems wild and natural.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Roses. There calm, decorative, and just nice to have


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

Not sure whether or not somebody else has already mentioned this, but violets aren't on the list.

Anyway, my favourite flower type is the cosmos. Why can't they be blue or purple though ;-;


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 6, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Not sure whether or not somebody else has already mentioned this, but violets aren't on the list.
> 
> Anyway, my favourite flower type is the cosmos. Why can't they be blue or purple though ;-;



Blue cosmos existed in Population Growing, but unfortunately they've completely disappeared from future games.


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

Either roses or carnations~


----------



## Crash (Oct 6, 2015)

Lilies! They're my favorite flower IRL too, but I like roses in AC as well. Especially the pink ones, idk why, they just look so pretty.​


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitely carnations, roses are close behind though


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

Roses win for me simply because of the variety of colors available, a bunch of which are among my favorite colors. I like purple, orange, and black a lot, so it's pretty great to be able to grow those. The blue roses are also pretty gorgeous and fit some of my dreamies, like Julian and Sterling. The ability to grow golden roses is pretty nice as well, and if I ever get rid of the Beautiful Town ordinance, I might throw some golden roses around Knox's house.

I wish you could have Rafflesia in your town without purposefully neglecting your town and making it awful. It's a pretty cool plant and I might just have to destroy my horror movie town's rating after I unlock the option to remodel the Town Hall.


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

I love tulips, esp how it is my fave flower irl


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

pink cosmos ^^


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2015)

Cosmos because their simple and cute. Orange ones are my favorite.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I love pink and orange cosmos, so I voted for those.


----------



## Meloetta Star (Oct 17, 2015)

I like roses. Pink and Blue are my favourites!

I like all the flowers in the game though, they're all so cute


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

I love tulips and roses!


----------



## trela_karo (Oct 18, 2015)

Tulips - simple and pretty. Also like cosmos(es?)


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 18, 2015)

Pink Tulips and Pink Cosmos are life! :3


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 19, 2015)

violets 
sadly their not in the poll


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 20, 2015)

jacobs ladder ;_;
It isn't a flower but I love Hydrangea too


----------



## Wishii (Oct 20, 2015)

i think my all time favorite rose would be the pink roses in city folk, the colors were so pretty! and i love it to death. The pink roses now are alot brighter


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the cosmos are the coolest looking, even tho theyre not rare.  Orange, pink, and black ones especially...

dandelions too!  and lilies (again, pink, orange, and black...)


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 21, 2015)

I LOVE pink cosmos so I'll go with that. I think tulips (mainly pink and purple) and really pretty, too.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

I knew a lot of people would choose roses. 

I chose tulips. It was hard to decide, so I just thought, _If I could only have one type of flower in my town, which would it be?_


----------



## Balverine (Nov 21, 2015)

My town is mostly tulips, so I chose those . 3.
I also have a lot of pansies, though


----------



## Utsukishi (Nov 21, 2015)

I like roses the most. I mean I guess I like that I can have black roses as well as golden ones. They all just look amazing tbh


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm probably the only one on this, but I really love carnations.


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 21, 2015)

Roses and carnations for me. Love them so much that they're the only flowers in my town at all, hehe... woops.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 21, 2015)

Tulips; I have a lot of them surrounding my house.


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2015)

White tulips are my favorite! :>


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I love carnations, their colours are so pretty.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Roses because they are so pretty, come in amazing colors, and hey, that's my name. :3c


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 9, 2015)

I like roses a lot! But I also like pansies.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 9, 2015)

I like all of them. But I guess if I have to choose it'll be roses.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 10, 2015)

Roses for me. I like the amount of color variation between them. Tulips and lilies are a close second.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Tulips, because something about them makes me want to roll in them.

I am the strangest person ever, aren't I?


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2015)

HAVE to be roses, just because the blue and gold. I grew both sets on my own, and the feeling after doing it is just magical. Yes, I did use "hybrid red", not the way Thonky said but by the Japanese guide, and placed those red into my museum after I did it a second time to get 2 blue, which also gave me a LOT of black in the process, which I let wilt and got gold- just LOVE the roses!!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 16, 2015)

I really love the purple pansies. The shading was really well done. They're my favorite. I also like the purple tulips, blue roses, blue violets, and the white carnations.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I love purple, blue, and white violets. I also love purple roses and pink cosmos!


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

I really like the look of the blue and purple pansies, but have to go with purple, blue and orange roses. They're just so gorgeous!


----------



## MintySky (Dec 18, 2015)

Tulips. c:


----------



## radioloves (Dec 22, 2015)

I voted for pansies, because purple pansies/all but I like blue roses and pink carnations too


----------



## Goldenapple (Dec 22, 2015)

YOU FORGOT VIOLETS! 

No hate, but still they are flowers too.


----------



## Maratz (Dec 22, 2015)

Overall I like the purple and blue variations for pansies and roses, they're very pretty! I find these colors soothing and relaxing to look at when walking through my village.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2015)

Roses are my absolute favorite. (n_n)


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

Carnations are my faaavorite. They're so pretty!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Dec 26, 2015)

I like the roses a lot in there game.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

I like white & pink carnations, and I also like white, pink & orange roses.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 28, 2015)

My favourite plants are blue pansies, violets and Jacob's ladder. I used to hoard dandelions too.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 31, 2015)

I picked roses

there are so many different shades which makes them perfect for so many design ideas. plus,they look nice when placed in a house


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 31, 2015)

Roses for sure


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

Pansies look the best roses are the rarest and tulips are life so


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't choose, they are all so great!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I love pansies, I have a lot of pansies in my town. The majority of my flowers are pansies, lots of carnations too. But I prefer pansies the most.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

Definetly roses, especially in NL. They look so good, and the colour range they come in is the widest, so there's so many varieties you can choose from.


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

carnations are my favorite flower, but the color of the purple and blue roses are to die for


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 17, 2016)

I love the cosmos the most I think. I only use the pink and yellow cosmos though but the combination of them together is so pretty.


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 18, 2016)

Roses are pretty


----------



## Mints (Jun 18, 2016)

roses are my favorite, but i guess any flower in purple is my favorite too!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 22, 2016)

Carnations! I hope to grow a lot of them when my town starts to develop to make it look really nice!


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]jacob's ladders are definitely my favourite, but the white carnations are a close second.[/sub]


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 26, 2016)

I picked carnations but it depends on the colour for me. I love white and pink carnations, pink lillies, blue roses, pink cosmos. Jacobs ladders are probably my all time favorite though, but I don't think they count. The only flower type that I don't like any colour of are pansies. (that wording is really bad, but i'm saying I don't like pansies at all)


----------

